# What does the AB mean in rhinestones?



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello All,

Kinda new to the forum, I've lurked for awhile. We are slowly expanding our business into the rhinestone world, and I have a few questions.

When buying stones, what does the AB mean in the description? They seem to priced significantly higher.

We are deciding now whether we want to offer just transfers or completed shirts etc. We are online only right now and will be for some time. Any thoughts or opinions from those selling either/both would be appreciated.

TIA

Ray


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

Think it's generally aurora borealis, which basically means when the light hits it, it reflects multiple colors instead of just one.


----------



## Rtfull (Sep 29, 2010)

I didn't know it was that involved! But I always knew AB meant it was better. Thanks for the info


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

AB is a coating on the stone. It stands for aurora borealis. It is a process that has come and gone in popularity over the decades.
Manufacturers can apply the coating to any stone to give it the appearance of the Northern Lights.


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

joeshaul said:


> Think it's generally aurora borealis, which basically means when the light hits it, it reflects multiple colors instead of just one.


Wow, that's kinda cool. I'll have to try some of those out sometime. Thanks for the info!

Ray


----------

